# what are you watching on youtube



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Sep 7, 2022)

ive recently been into hiking content

came across this guy in Asia who rescues lost hikers

its fascinating content- especially to a city dweller like me who knows fuck all about the great outdoors

this one is sad cuz the guy he finds isn't alive. haven't watched enough of his content to know if they are all like that

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 7, 2022)

I can't post the things I'm currently watching on YouTube's, protected sources and shit, the squares here will never be ready.



Instead there's this cool terrarium vid the algorithm threw my way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 7, 2022)

King and Generals has always been great

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## shieldbounce (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## wibisana (Sep 8, 2022)

Shorts usually i cant control
The normal one usually
F1 content
AVGN
movie review (usually the old/bad movies)
Musics like twosetviolins, brandon acker etc.
I used to have many channels to follow but some just forgoten because they didnt show up at home (recommendation)


----------



## Yamato (Sep 8, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> ive recently been into hiking content
> 
> came across this guy in Asia who rescues lost hikers
> 
> ...


That is on my watch later list too 


The Girl With Dogs, Asher House, Masaru, Inside Edition, KTLA5, Pokemón Channel, Daniel LaBelle, Steven He, Team Coco, The Dodo, Feeding My Pet Seagull Steven, Crunchyroll Collections, LongBeachGriffy, Sora the Troll


----------



## Jim (Sep 8, 2022)

i've been watching jarvis johnson stuff and the kub scouts.

Oh yeah, and i've recently been watching some guilty gear content that i missed out on before. I think i'm all caught up.

There were no youtube videos of the story on one game for some reason (i don't have the name with me but it was some time after overture and before revelator)


----------



## Karasu (Sep 23, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Djomla (Sep 23, 2022)

Chicken vs various animals

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Shanks (Sep 24, 2022)

Last 6 months have been either videos about stocks or starcraft broodwar tourney.

That reminds me.. back on YouTube

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 24, 2022)

aiyanah said:


> I can't post the things I'm currently watching on YouTube's, protected sources and shit, the squares here will never be ready.
> 
> 
> 
> Instead there's this cool terrarium vid the algorithm threw my way.


Heh I watched the same video recently.


----------



## Sunrider (Sep 25, 2022)

_Religion for Breakfast_'s segment on Daoism. 

Pretty enlightening.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karasu (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## wibisana (Sep 26, 2022)

Sunrider said:


> _Religion for Breakfast_'s segment on Daoism.
> 
> Pretty enlightening.


Call me when you reach Nirvana and meet Kurt Cobain

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karasu (Sep 27, 2022)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## Karasu (Sep 27, 2022)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 27, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> ive recently been into hiking content
> 
> came across this guy in Asia who rescues lost hikers
> 
> ...


I literally got recommended this video a couple weeks ago. Is it bad that I wished the hiker's body wasn't censored?


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 28, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rinoa (Sep 28, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Sep 28, 2022)

blakstealth said:


> I literally got recommended this video a couple weeks ago. Is it bad that I wished the hiker's body wasn't censored?



no lol i did too

when he was pointing at the body all i saw was a censored log

edit: since you've watched it, did you see the part where he pointed at calm looking springs and said "this area is very dangerous"

i sat there thinking, "_that's _dangerous? well then bish i'd drown"


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 28, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> no lol i did too
> 
> when he was pointing at the body all i saw was a censored log
> 
> ...


oh yes. Nature is scary

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 28, 2022)

I pretty much watch most of the same people most of the time, but I shift between certain groups and then back to others waiting for them to replenish their stuff. 


Primm's Hood Cinema
Acevane
The Illuminaughti 
Mother's Basement 
Jarvis Johnson/Jarvis Johnson Live/Gold 
Jamie French 
Graysons Projects 
Nick DiRamio


----------



## Karasu (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## Karasu (Oct 11, 2022)

Super old ingenious machining technique. Such a cool invention.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amol (Oct 13, 2022)

I watch YouTube is pretty random fashion.

Only one channel has videos which I follow in some consistent manner.

Samson Building Co is the channel name. It is series about young boat builder Leo who is trying to restore hundred years old boat called Tally Ho. It is weirdly a wholesome series.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 13, 2022)

You make me sick with admiration, you pathetically wonderful people.


----------



## Karasu (Oct 13, 2022)

I know nothing about shoeing and even less about horses, but these are amazing 



It really looks like enjoyable work, and honestly the dude seems to do a great job. In the end the shoes look kinda badass on there too. I would love to try this. Have to admit tho...when he's trimming up the frog it freaks me out because it looks almost a little soft or tender. It can't be, but...


----------



## Magic (Oct 13, 2022)

Karasu said:


> I know nothing about shoeing and even less about horses, but these are amazing
> 
> 
> 
> It really looks like enjoyable work, and honestly the dude seems to do a great job. In the end the shoes look kinda badass on there too. I would love to try this.


Watched something similar on tiktok. Oddly satsfying seeing a guy carve up a horse's nail making it clean.


----------



## Karasu (Oct 13, 2022)

RemChu said:


> Watched something similar on tiktok. Oddly satsfying seeing a guy carve up a horse's nail making it clean.



Yeah for sure. There are a ton of vids on hoof restoration and basically treating animals that have been severely neglected - It looks horrifying when they hit an abscess. But in the end they make it right which is the besto.

Now I have to hunt down some of the giant work horses and see them get the full spa treatment  Shires and Clydesdales.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pfft (Oct 14, 2022)

I watch hoof restoration when the animal has an abscess or pains because something happened to their feet. 
And sometimes mass shearing of sheep or people who neglected their pigs and a woman cleans out their fat folds their teeth etc

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Karasu (Oct 19, 2022)

I've never understood why, but I love things that are impossibly powerful. Like you can see the camera jarring around from the impact because of the force of the hammer. Impact you can feel in your bones from meters away through the air. Dunno why but I love it.


----------



## Yamato (Oct 19, 2022)

Recently started watching a channel called Tribal People Try.
It's amusing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Casval Rem Aznable (Oct 20, 2022)

Videos


----------



## Rine (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## Swarmy (Oct 20, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim (Oct 20, 2022)

Shrimp aren't insects!  
j/k

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Yamato (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## Swarmy (Oct 20, 2022)

Jim said:


> Shrimp aren't insects!
> j/k


The Pancrustacea Dominion would like to have a pheromone with you young mammal.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Karasu (Oct 20, 2022)

You gotta love Mr. Mustachio @ 6:12 he's totally omnomnom

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## Karasu (Oct 20, 2022)

I about died laughing when I saw this thing  Looks kinda like cartoons made an IRL airplane


----------



## Yamato (Oct 21, 2022)

You're gonna get diabeetus after six glasses

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Karasu (Oct 21, 2022)

Yamato said:


> You're gonna get diabeetus after six glasses



I've like watched 5 more of these (sushi, tacos, quesadilla, oreo shake, chili)  I love these guys.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Oct 21, 2022)

Some ASMR and prank videos.


----------



## NotBandit (Oct 22, 2022)

I watch videos by RDCworld1, CalebCity, CoryxKenshin, and IshowSpeed.


----------



## wibisana (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## Joe Maiafication (Oct 26, 2022)

My fav youtuber - Bald & Bankrupt.


----------



## loraline4 (Oct 26, 2022)

I'm watching Vsauce

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Breadman (Oct 26, 2022)

Tasting with History and Sam O'Nella Academy. Delightfully fun to learn odd/interesting historical facts.


----------



## Schneider (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Karasu (Oct 30, 2022)

Wow that looks like an amazing experience.


----------



## Catamount (Oct 30, 2022)

Karasu said:


> I about died laughing when I saw this thing  Looks kinda like cartoons made an IRL airplane


This is freaking cute


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## Rinoa (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## Unresponsive (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## Karasu (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## Karasu (Nov 5, 2022)

Older diesel dodge pickup from Canada with about 450,000 miles - yes you read this right - almost half a million miles. The mileage isn't the weird part because diesels do that all day long (semi's typically hit a million before needing an overhaul). The weird part is that dodge trucks typically get eaten up and rust very quickly. This one has 0 rust on the body and frame, and it's because he practices a very simple maintenance routine of oil coating. I wouldn't recommend spraying used oil, but rather using a lanolin based product like fluid film or cosmoline which is really not harmful at all for the environment.

Just saying - if you live where they salt roads in the winter, hit a rustproofing outfit or DIY this and your car will last 10 times longer. Engines and powertrains last a long time, so why not have the rest of your car last just as long without looking like ass. Love that he sprays inside his frame - just parks the spray line in there and lets it fog forever.


*Spoiler*: __ 







Probably a better demo vid - guy's a weirdo  but you can't really argue with his results.


I read many people use lightweight oil, mineral oil, or penetrating oil (like WD-40) for areas like door bottoms as it gets into the folded seams that are welded. Really does a great job in preserving the bottom of doors, and anywhere body panels come together in a unibody situation (inner/outer panels).


----------



## Karasu (Nov 6, 2022)

Probably the most beautiful place I've even seen. I have to go here some day.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Karasu (Nov 6, 2022)

Money shot at 18:30 - 18:45 just wow


Mark Wiens traveled here years ago!


----------



## Potato Salad (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Catamount (Nov 7, 2022)

I mostly don't follow any channels on purpose and madly dontfuckingtalktome like 95% of all youtube recommendations to me. The 5% are kittens and puppies but not in a dumb "so funny" setting.
I do find myself watching a lot of  and  (my forever favorite is  )
Kinda try not to miss  releases cause the mixes are unavailable on website and they are usually so much better than originals even.
Sometimes  is entertaining, they have such a funny and heartful manner of presenting... I am not Australian so this is like an extra culture education for me too 

This dude's kitten videos are all basically the same but they are still perfect and also short - like a good mood infusion  and the kitten is so precious 

The Dodo has some amazing special animals stories, I sometimes just need some of this  but to say I would browse it on purpose - no. I just often click on their suggestions because I like when owners of needy cookies just laugh at their mental and physical quirks because they are ador(k)able. This is how an easy and healthy life goes. 

And I of course do follow  that is a type of familia where the swear jar is empty but talking-about-my-cats-when-not-asked-to jar has to be changed weekly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## Dressed in White (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## Swarmy (Nov 8, 2022)

Never saw or know anything about this show but I found this relaxing and mentally stimulating to the point I felt the need to share it with all of you.


----------



## shieldbounce (Nov 8, 2022)

Eat cake
Get wasted


----------



## Mider T (Nov 8, 2022)

Piss stuff

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## Karasu (Nov 13, 2022)

shieldbounce said:


> Eat cake
> Get wasted


 Just wow.

Yeah I'll take 2 of those.

He had too much fun making that...almost like he had been sampling one before the made the video


----------



## Karasu (Nov 13, 2022)

Chill vibes with lofi remix


----------



## Karasu (Nov 13, 2022)

Music to my ears


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 14, 2022)

wtf- this floyd vs deji fight tho

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 14, 2022)

i genuinely cant wait for whatever hijinks ensue when jake paul and andrew tate face off

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 14, 2022)

My PC is now over a decade old (downgraded last year thanks to the bitcoin caused comp parts price spike  ) so I will not be able to play this game and I have been into 40k for about a decade as well but somehow... somehow this little showcase here sends immense shivers down my ventral nerve cord!




This game together with Hired Gun are some of the few modern games to make me feel regret for not being able to run anything major post-2011...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 14, 2022)

These funny Sonic videos:


----------



## Dressed in White (Nov 16, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hyugadoobadoo (Nov 16, 2022)

My youtube viewing is largely current events, science, and politics.

Vaush
Some More News
Innuendo Studios
iilluminaughtii
Coffeezilla
Myles Power
Kurzgesagt
Today I Found Out
Two Minute Papers
Scishow
Crash Course
Wisecrack
Legal Eagle

Secondarily is gaming stuff.

Jim Sterling
Videogamedunkey
MagikarpUsedFly
Yongyea
Upper Echelon Gaming

Lastly is humor stuff
Youtube Shorts
Calebcity
Longbeach Griffy etc.


----------



## Schneider (Nov 16, 2022)

Hyugadoobadoo said:


> My youtube viewing is largely current events, science, and politics.
> 
> Vaush
> Some More News
> ...


try checking out andrew huberman/hubermab lab. might be something up your alley if you fancy science


----------



## Hyugadoobadoo (Nov 16, 2022)

Schneider said:


> try checking out andrew huberman/hubermab lab. might be something up your alley if you fancy science



I will check it out but I am always extremely skeptical of self help gurus, especially when they claim to have a "scientific" method of doing anything related to psychology, such as motivation or mood. Scientifically, these things are extremely complicated and will vary wildly from person to person.


----------



## Schneider (Nov 16, 2022)

Hyugadoobadoo said:


> I will check it out but I am always extremely skeptical of self help gurus, especially when they claim to have a "scientific" method of doing anything related to psychology, such as motivation or mood. Scientifically, these things are extremely complicated and will vary wildly from person to person.


he never struck me as a "self-help" guru but ok

what he does is basically quote literatures and how it applies irl on layman terms. bit disclaimer tho seeing the likes of kurzgesagt, scishow and crash course on your sub list i have to say it could get painfully boring really fast.


----------



## Smoke (Nov 16, 2022)

Karasu said:


> I know nothing about shoeing and even less about horses, but these are amazing
> 
> 
> 
> It really looks like enjoyable work, and honestly the dude seems to do a great job. In the end the shoes look kinda badass on there too. I would love to try this. Have to admit tho...when he's trimming up the frog it freaks me out because it looks almost a little soft or tender. It can't be, but...


These vids suck you in.

A few months ago I went through like a 2-week period of watching ranch dudes, clean out cow hooves. Good stuff.


----------



## Karasu (Nov 17, 2022)

Smoke said:


> These vids suck you in.
> 
> A few months ago I went through like a 2-week period of watching ranch dudes, clean out cow hooves. Good stuff.


For sure. 

Yeah - some of the cow vids are difficult to watch because of infections or they stepped on sharp objects and they have to get em ripped out


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 17, 2022)

i love your avatar

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 21, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## shieldbounce (Nov 21, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 22, 2022)

i love jon stewart. everyone should watch this imo


----------



## Raiden (Nov 22, 2022)

Usually podcasts by this guy called jim cornette. He craps on wrestling all the time.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 23, 2022)

@aiyanah

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## shieldbounce (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## Karasu (Nov 27, 2022)

Like what she said about being bored, and silence.

Glad she has a big dog with her  legit concerned for her well being out there.


----------



## Eros (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## Rinoa (Nov 30, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (Dec 3, 2022)

I have been watching Frontline PBS recently  and they seem to lean in the right direction. Seem rather legit and contain checked facts, they might even give contradicting opinions in one video, so I guess they can be rated hard informative. Their videos on US politics and society are insane


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 3, 2022)

who knew ak was such a story teller

wtf this is hilarious and wrong


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 4, 2022)

Sometimes I do enjoy seeing the answers to questions no one fucking asks. lol


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## Smoke (Dec 6, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 12, 2022)

A lot of mythology. Specifically dealing with Greece and the Illiad. I was watching some side stuff on the Celts as well, and their pantheon. 

I want to eventually move back to learning more about Yoruba (West African) culture and mythology, I might do so after this trip.


----------



## Karasu (Dec 13, 2022)

So - been watching this. It's kinda like this person is so happy, and her voice is fun to listen to with that accent. I'm like, please never stop talking 

I love the story - she was a trained CNC machinist, but wanted something different. She said she loved to drive and listen to music, so she went for this as a career for now. And must say she is operating like a BOSS.  Really fun to watch and listen to all the hi-jinks


----------



## Karasu (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Karasu (Dec 13, 2022)

Wearing a "Heisenberg's Dessert Tours" t-shirt. Obviously a quality person!!


----------



## aiyanah (Dec 16, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## shieldbounce (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## Rinoa (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Psychic (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Karasu (Jan 3, 2023)

Think maybe just a little pee came out while laughing


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 3, 2023)

Never felt more sorry for an eagle before.

Anyway corvids are fun to watch. Their antics are hilarious.


----------



## Spock (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## aiyanah (Tuesday at 5:40 PM)




----------

